# So what now?!?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Lirano is out, he has been out for the for the last 5 weeks, but i think this is the big blow to him. What do you think do we have the nutz to get it done without radke and lirano? I think we do, but what does everyone else think.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't think the Twins change a thing. Taking 3 out of 4 against Detroit last weekend showed us what they can do with what they have pitching wise. Radke thinks he'll possibly get in 2 starts before the season ends but time will tell and whatever he can do would be a big bonus. The fifth starter is the concern for me. Baker was skipped for Guerrere and a handful of middle relief and then Nathan to finish but the bats had to put up 7. This has been such a great ride to be on this year and especially lately that either in or out of the post season for the Twins you really can't ask for much more when you can't hardly wait to watch the next game somewhere, be it at home, the neighbors, favorite sports bar, radio, it has been a complete blast to follow and hope they can do it, what a story so far! Go Twins!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Goldy.Liriano hasn't pitched in a month.The young guys are doing their jobs.Hopefully they can get one of the 2 spots available.But if they are the wildcard.....I don't see all those rookie pitchers beating the Yankees.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree and I disagree I guess. when Liriano went out the twins were 10.5 behind the tigers....he comes back and they were only 1.5 back. I can't argue with any of the experts if Liriano comes back healthy the twins are the odds on favorites for the WS title. Now i give the twins about a 38.7327893% chance of winning the WS.

To me,, nobody has a better resolve. Nobody wants to win move than the twins do.

I'm not biased, because I am a Giants fan at heart(which has a chance at the wildcard by the way) but seriously, even without Liriano,,,this team just has resolve.

They just want to win......there is no way around it.

Dan Gladden once said,"Nothing ever came from a 2nd place team"

I would imagine that is before he played Japanese baseball, but it is one of the quotes I wish MN would play by forever.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The one important thing the Twins have going for them is that they are going in the right direction.....up

The Sox and Tigers are going in the wrong direction.....down.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> What do you think do we have the nutz to get it done without radke and lirano? I think we do, but what does everyone else think.


Have you been WATCHING the last 8 weeks? Duh. Of course they do.

This "oh dear God, Liriano is gone for the year" mentality is bogus. He's been gone for six weeks. What has happened since then? Twins have closed within 1.5 of formerly invincible Detroit, has owned the Sox, played well on the road, and made due with what they have.

This idea that they needed 7 runs to win the game a few nights ago is GREAT...you know why? BECAUSE THEY GOT THE SEVEN RUNS THEY NEEDED!!!

Santana, Silva, Garza, Bonser, Guerrier. That should be the rotation now.

As for the Twins being the "odds on favorite" to win it all with Liriano? No way. NY is just too powerful a team to give the Twins the odds. The Twins would have had a better chance w. the stud ace. Can they still do it now, heck yeah, especially the way they are playing now.

But this is why we keep watchin'. My prediction, Minnesota wins the Central, Detroit or Chicago takes the Wildcard, plays the Yanks, beats them and then loses to the AL Champion Twins. Who go to the World Series and beat whatever crappy NL team to win 4-3.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

of couse i think we do, but last night i saw a stat on baseball tonight. 48-22 with lirano and radke since jun 1 20-14 since Aug 1 w/o lirano.

Of course our record is going to be worse when lirano/radke are not pitching, but when "yes i said when" the twins get to the playoffs can they win in a 7 game series?

I hope so. I hope radke can come back strong it will be a HUGE boost. I hope they stick with gurreier also. I thought he should have got a shot before garza. If baker/silva(even though he looked good last outing) either have to pitch a post season game we will be in trouble. Hopefully on those days the o can make up for the lack of pitching.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm not sure the young pitchers filling in during this last month are going to be the problem as much as it will be a case of "Honey I shrunk the strike zone." They aren't getting too many calls just off of the plate. I remember when Radke started out in his younger days he didn't get the calls either but consistancy over his career of being able to hit his locations have given him some reputation pitches. Location, location, location is HUGE and it will be interesting to see how the umps dictate the zone. If you watched the game last Sunday against Detroit I thought Santana got totally screwed on a half dozen ring em' upper's and thought what the? As long as the zone works the same for both sides I don't have a problem, but lately some inconsistancy on the zone inning by inning has driven me nuts.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Garza gave up 8 hits in 5 innings............sure, he only gave up 1 run, but 8 hits over 5 innings isn't that good :eyeroll:

We need more run support when Boof and Garza take the hill!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hits don't win games...runs win games.

If you can pitch your way out of runners on 1st and 2nd, and not let them score, then that's fine with me. Except for the elevated blood pressure! 

The bats were working last night! Torii and Rondell, back-to-back jacks. I was like..."oh a replay...waitasecond!"

The vets are coming around to lead this team to the top of the Division here in the stretch when we need them the most!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Johann on the mound tonite.Twins need to get into that Cleveland bullpen again.

Is today the day they move into first place?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't say that.  You have to love how they rebounded from not only the loss of Liriano but the 3 run lead given away on one pitch by Crain. Bonser had another quality start which is great to see but Nick Punto! What a game flashing the leather, safe at first head first slide, and Castillo had another routine dive behind second flip to the bag put out again. What a defense! Cytanna has the team just excited to watch him pitch tonight. Post game interview with Punto when asked about the Liriano loss he said, "We've come to far to stop now." You know it baby! Go Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am going to have to miss the game tonight  gotta go coach a football game. hopefully 1st place is ours after tonight.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> I am going to have to miss the game tonight  gotta go coach a football game. hopefully 1st place is ours after tonight.


You won't be missing anything. High School football games are a blast to watch. We used to always swing in and watch football during our hunting trips to the smaller communities! Loved watching those games!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think the twins can make it to the playoffs without liriano and radke, but they will have a lot of trouble making past the first round with the rotation they have. Although boof, and garza have pitched well lately I don't think they have the experience to handle the pressure of a playoff game.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh i know remmi it wasn't about choice. We won our game so i was happy. I just wish i coulda done both. Still don't know what the score was tonight. I have it recorded gonna watch it tommorrow morning.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

goosebusters2 said:


> I think the twins can make it to the playoffs without liriano and radke, but they will have a lot of trouble making past the first round with the rotation they have. Although boof, and garza have pitched well lately I don't think they have the experience to handle the pressure of a playoff game.


I was just talking to a friend of mine tonight about that and I hate to agree. I listened to the Bonser pre game interview and he talked about how relaxed he is now compared to earlier in his starts and I thought great, I think that is a huge step but in NY in Oct. I'll be nervous for the both of us X 10.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

get castillo to make a routine play, and we wont' have to sweat the small things :lol:

btw, cubs are fighint for last place in the majors, ya, we want the draft picks baby


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Darn Cleveland. Gotta get 2-outta-3.

That comeback was nice, but our boys in the bullpen tanked.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

2 out of 3 is great......the one game we didn't win was the game Johan pitched, are you kidding me.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

One game out going to boston, exiciting eh :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What a roller coaster we have been on with these guys........Sure is fun!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Even better: 3-outta-4...forgot last week it was a 4 gamer at Jacobs.

Red Sox are surging too late, Tue-Wed-Thur will be a test. Get 2 outta 3, and sweep Baltimore...come home with the Division lead.


----------

